
Some Australian catfish have been feasting on mice - dankohn1
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/4/12771184/catfish-eating-mice-australia-study
======
zygomega
Fishing for them as a kid, they were notorious for playing dead, then jumping
out of the bucket and waddling back down the bank. Smart fish.

